# Port A Scumbag Neighbor Homeless Camp



## 69Scout (Aug 12, 2011)

Need help in dealing with this issue. My wife and I live in Old Town and a neighbor of ours is allowing people to set up camp in his front yard. The neighbor is one of the low life citizens of Port A. It started as a small tent in the front yard 2 weeks ago and now there is a much larger tent in addition to the small tent. I went to the city last week to complain about the first tent. I went this morning to complain about the second tent and was told as long as they have access to running water that it was acceptable. How is this acceptable? They canâ€™t give an answer on how long this is acceptable or how many people or tents are allowed.
My wife and I are full time residents, we pay taxes and we vote. The neighbor is an ex con who just did a 6 week stint in jail. He doesnâ€™t own the property. The front yard is full of ****. 
Our primary house in Port A was damaged beyond repair. We are living in the adjacent cottage that we used to rent to families. We are planning to knock down the house and rebuild but now Iâ€™m not so sure. How can a community move forward when it accommodates to scumbags. 
Sorry for the rant. Just need some advice on how to have this issue cleaned up.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

nothing worse than bad neighbors...got two on my cul-des-ac...


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Does the owner of the property know this is going on? Do they do year long leases?


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

bluefin said:


> Does the owner of the property know this is going on? Do they do year long leases?


Agree with this. You can find the real owner through public records and start there first.
Have you talked to your other neighbors about the situation?


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

What about there being tents in this persons yard is your business? (sounds like a pointed and jabbing questing but it's not, curious.)


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I guess if they hurricane had destroyed you and your wives home as well as the place you worked and you were left homeless and without any income you would be a little more tolerable to the situation. Have you walked over and shook any of their hands, introduced yourself, and tried to find out their situations? Bro, things may be great in your world but there are still thousands being affected by Harvey.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> I guess if they hurricane had destroyed you and your wives home as well as the place you worked and you were left homeless and without any income you would be a little more tolerable to the situation. Have you walked over and shook any of their hands, introduced yourself, and tried to find out their situations? Bro, things may be great in your world but there are still thousands being affected by Harvey.


Send them over to Rack Ranch's place and tell them he is happy to let them camp for free.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Wait!*

Yâ€™all hold up. I gotta go get my popcorn.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Have you called your HOA?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Ha Ha, I did give 2 displaced families my rent house to live in all bills paid until they could fix their homes and move back in after the storm.


bigfishtx said:


> Send them over to Rack Ranch's place and tell them he is happy to let them camp for free.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Buy them out and make you own rules for that lot, else mind your own business.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

You can generally only do something about it if they are either in violation of any law or ordinance, or if they are a nuisance (legal term meaning, not just in general) and causing financial harm to you in some way. If neither situation exists, there's not much you can legally do about it.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

mtbfreak said:


> What about there being tents in this persons yard is your business? (sounds like a pointed and jabbing questing but it's not, curious.)


Would you want people living in tents next to your house?


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

older 37 said:


> Would you *want *people living in tents next to your house?


The "want" for me depends on the circumstance but mostly it's not my business what people do on their property.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Fire. Rats, roaches and snakes always run from fire. J/K but...


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

mtbfreak said:


> The "want" for me depends on the circumstance but mostly it's not my business what people do on their property.


You make not care where you live but some do.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

69Scout said:


> Our primary house in Port A was damaged beyond repair. We are living in the adjacent cottage that we used to rent to families. We are planning to knock down the house and rebuild but now Iâ€™m not so sure. How can a community move forward when it accommodates to persons of less fortune?
> Sorry for the rant. Just need some pity on how to have this issue cleaned up.


We are living in the adjacent cottage that we used to rent to peasant families that had to endure these "Scumbag People".

The Horror...the horror...

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

older 37 said:


> You make not care where you live but some do.


Most people do me included that's why you buy property in a place that has rules and is organized to prevent such a thing . If you buy a lot that's not controlled by strict zoning laws from a city or buy an HOA then you take what you get as your neighbor .

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Gas+ match= problem solved.

A little over a year ago some scumbags tried to set up a tent camp in a old abandon eye sore trailer house in Sargent. Most of the walls and roof were gone, so they pitched tents inside what was left of the trailer house.
One night it mysteriously caught on fire, and when the police showed up and ran their ID's to see if they were trespassing, they all had warrants and were arrested and haven't been back.
Sometimes you just let natural selection run it's course, but other times you have to give it a little push in the right selection.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

Something tells me the people in the tents are not poor ole down on their luck and just lost their homes, but career bums that will squat where ever they can.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

sharkchum said:


> Gas+ match= problem solved.
> 
> A little over a year ago some scumbags tried to set up a tent camp in a old abandon eye sore trailer house in Sargent. Most of the walls and roof were gone, so they pitched tents inside what was left of the trailer house.
> One night it mysteriously caught on fire, and when the police showed up and ran their ID's to see if they were trespassing, they all had warrants and were arrested and haven't been back.
> Sometimes you just let natural selection run it's course, but other times you have to give it a little push in the right selection.


Good for you...burn 'em out. Some of those folks are just down on their luck and in a hard way.

Moreover...they have nowhere to turn now that the VFW is shutdown for food and HOUSTON is there.

Did you go to Mr. Larry's service?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This is a multi sided situation. Somewhere between ridiculously strict POA rules, and no deed restrictions whatsoever, there is a happy medium. Many of *us* (yes, me too) have battled one side or the other. I hope it works out with everyone healthy and happy.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Granny's motto for life was "live and let live" - live your own life as you see fit and let others do the same. As long as they're not on your property and they are not violating the law, why is their life your concern?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

mstrelectricman said:


> Fire. Rats, roaches and snakes always run from fire. J/K but...


Ya gotta take care of your own lawn....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

It's all fun and games until someone is caught taking a dump in your yard.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

older 37 said:


> You make not care where you live but some do.





older 37 said:


> Would you want people living in tents next to your house?


I don't think anybody's arguing about whether they would want it or not, most wouldn't as the situation has been painted. All that's being said by some of us is if there's no rules or laws being broken, what they do on their property is their business. Squatters in tents , that's a whole different ballgame, just doesn't sound like that's the case.

I'm curious, are these the people who rented the house and are displaced from the storm? Are they living in tents while the work is being done? Is there another tent because more people moved in or is there a bigger tent because the old one was wore out and they got a new one but also left the old one up to use? A lot of people are struggling from the storm and I can't be judgmental about living conditions for anybody under the circumstances that people have been under.

All but four houses on my street flooded, not one single family is back in their house yet, not one. If these people are victims of the storm and suffering at least they've got something to keep the rain off their heads. Not trying to be judgmental of either side. Just saying Live and Let live. I remember fussing to Granny about something that somebody else was doing, her response was, "Hon, your head turns two ways." I didn't like her answer but I remembered it for a lifetime.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Opinions vary on HOA's but they have their place in situations like this.


----------



## 69Scout (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments. I donâ€™t agree with the live and let live mentality. The people in the tents are not from Port A. They donâ€™t have damaged property. They came from somewhere else. Theyâ€™re crackheads. the guy who lives in the house is a crackhead. They donâ€™t have jobs, they donâ€™t contribute to rebuilding. As I said earlier he just got out of jail after a six week stay. If the people who think this is okay how about you live next to crack tents. Iâ€™ve helped people all over Port A after Harvey and Iâ€™ve passed on donations so others in need can be helped. I donâ€™t have sympathy for people who donâ€™t give a **** about themselves or the people around them.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you have a leaf blower? I suggest you use it everyday when the sun comes up!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

69Scout said:


> Thanks for all your comments. I donâ€™t agree with the live and let live mentality. The people in the tents are not from Port A. They donâ€™t have damaged property. They came from somewhere else. Theyâ€™re crackheads. the guy who lives in the house is a crackhead. They donâ€™t have jobs, they donâ€™t contribute to rebuilding. As I said earlier he just got out of jail after a six week stay. If the people who think this is okay how about you live next to crack tents. Iâ€™ve helped people all over Port A after Harvey and Iâ€™ve passed on donations so others in need can be helped. I donâ€™t have sympathy for people who donâ€™t give a **** about themselves or the people around them.


Then you need to buy that lot or move to a community that has covenant rules that match your expectations for property usage and upkeep condition.

I don't blame you for not liking to live by that, but you need to take responsibility for where you live if that situation is allowed by city code or hoa deeded restrictions. Trying to tell somebody what to do on their unrestricted property isn't the answer.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

This is useless without photos....


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Thanks for all your comments. I donâ€™t agree with the live and let live mentality. The people in the tents are not from Port A. They donâ€™t have damaged property. They came from somewhere else. Theyâ€™re crackheads. the guy who lives in the house is a crackhead. They donâ€™t have jobs, they donâ€™t contribute to rebuilding. As I said earlier he just got out of jail after a six week stay. If the people who think this is okay how about you live next to crack tents. Iâ€™ve helped people all over Port A after Harvey and Iâ€™ve passed on donations so others in need can be helped. I donâ€™t have sympathy for people who donâ€™t give a **** about themselves or the people around them.


I agree with you 100%. It's such a small town I'd be on the look out for friends with connections to the police department, judges, health department, etc. But that's just me. 
I sure as heck would not want to live and let live with that crew. 
Worst case I'd build a wall.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

69Scout said:


> Thanks for all your comments. I donâ€™t agree with the live and let live mentality. The people in the tents are not from Port A. They donâ€™t have damaged property. They came from somewhere else. Theyâ€™re crackheads. the guy who lives in the house is a crackhead. They donâ€™t have jobs, they donâ€™t contribute to rebuilding. As I said earlier he just got out of jail after a six week stay. If the people who think this is okay how about you live next to crack tents. Iâ€™ve helped people all over Port A after Harvey and Iâ€™ve passed on donations so others in need can be helped. I donâ€™t have sympathy for people who donâ€™t give a **** about themselves or the people around them.


No one is saying they want that next to them or that you should either. Fact is, based on what you said, until you can get local officials to change the law, your only choice is to live and let live, move or get an ulcer fretting over it. What you could do is take pictures of the whole situation and mail them to the owner of the house, their address will be on the tax records, and if the tenant is violating their lease, maybe the owner will evict them


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

If they have the owners permission. If there is No HOA regulation. And there isnâ€™t an ordinance banning it. Youâ€™re up a creek.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

stdreb27 said:


> If they have the owners permission. If there is No HOA regulation. And there isnâ€™t an ordinance banning it. Youâ€™re up a creek.


Sounds like the one in the house is a renter.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

There's an old saying: "When you're out for revenge, dig two graves. But go ahead and dig five or six, just to get ahead of the curve."

Joking aside, I can't believe that Port Aransas would want to have everyone doing this, and wind up with a permanent tent city. Maybe start with getting city officials to agree to that much. I wouldn't like it, but I'd be able to ignore it a lot better if I knew that there was going to be an end to it.

If there is a back yard on the property, maybe try to talk the city into making them move to the back?

If those don't suit you, Sea Shepherd uses stink bombs made with butyric acid. If they are downwind from you, you could make it awfully difficult for them to stay.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

x2. 
When I camp or my friends join me at my rv, we only use the indoor facilities when necessary because well, we're men. 
It'd be a shame if those city officials saw security camera footage of those folks enjoying the outdoors as much as my disgusting self and friends.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

69Scout said:


> Thanks for all your comments. I donâ€™t agree with the live and let live mentality. The people in the tents are not from Port A. They donâ€™t have damaged property. They came from somewhere else. Theyâ€™re crackheads. the guy who lives in the house is a crackhead. They donâ€™t have jobs, they donâ€™t contribute to rebuilding. As I said earlier he just got out of jail after a six week stay. If the people who think this is okay how about you live next to crack tents. Iâ€™ve helped people all over Port A after Harvey and Iâ€™ve passed on donations so others in need can be helped. I donâ€™t have sympathy for people who donâ€™t give a **** about themselves or the people around them.


Just be patience 69Scout..He's a jail bird crackhead...hanging with other crackheads..That alone is a recipe for getting locked up. Just be patience....


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

69Scout said:


> Thanks for all your comments. I donâ€™t agree with the live and let live mentality. The people in the tents are not from Port A. They donâ€™t have damaged property. They came from somewhere else. Theyâ€™re crackheads. the guy who lives in the house is a crackhead. They donâ€™t have jobs, they donâ€™t contribute to rebuilding. As I said earlier he just got out of jail after a six week stay. If the people who think this is okay how about you live next to crack tents. Iâ€™ve helped people all over Port A after Harvey and Iâ€™ve passed on donations so others in need can be helped. I donâ€™t have sympathy for people who donâ€™t give a **** about themselves or the people around them.


Have you talked to code enforcement?
http://www.cityofrockport.com/152/Code-Enforcement

If so what did they say?
http://z2codes.franklinlegal.net/franklin/Z2Browser2.html?showset=rockportset


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Doesn't SWAT and FBI use heavy metal music at high volume to flush out a scene?


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

sharkchum said:


> Gas+ match= problem solved.
> 
> A little over a year ago some scumbags tried to set up a tent camp in a old abandon eye sore trailer house in Sargent. Most of the walls and roof were gone, so they pitched tents inside what was left of the trailer house.
> One night it mysteriously caught on fire, and when the police showed up and ran their ID's to see if they were trespassing, they all had warrants and were arrested and haven't been back.
> Sometimes you just let natural selection run it's course, but other times you have to give it a little push in the right selection.


Risking years in prison doesnâ€™t seem worth it to me, but hey, to each his own.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree with the comments that it would be good to contact officials on the city counsel or maybe even Planning and Zoning. These officials are probably working hard to get the town back on it's financial feet again. Tourist really aren't interested in spending time or money in a town that features Crack Head Tent Camps in the front yard of homes. They need to decide if it will be the Crackheads or Tourists that will jump start the city again. The 2 don't mix well.

I've spent several winters in Port A. and this information has made me leary about going back.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I can supply a few dozen very active, high-quality colonies of fire ants, if theyâ€™re all in tents..


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Bozo said:


> Most people do me included that's why you buy property in a place that has rules and is organized to prevent such a thing . If you buy a lot that's not controlled by strict zoning laws from a city or buy an HOA then you take what you get as your neighbor .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Apparently you've never been to Port a,, and I sympathize withe original,op.

Would you want tent cities in yards next to your home??? You folks really need to read the context of the question before hitting send.

Geezus,,,, liberal much??


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Dick Hanks said:


> I've spent several winters in Port A. and this information has made me leary about going back.


You know, Dick, that's a great idea. 2Cool people are always good about helping each other out. It's one of the best things about this place.

So what do the city officials say if presented with a list of fishermen who say that the sound of long-term tent encampments in front yards makes them not want to bring their families down?

I know that people got wiped out by the storm, and I don't want them to be left with no place to live. But I've gone to Port A most of my life, and I'm also not kidding myself about the "bay rats" and grifters that live there, either. If I had young kids, I wouldn't want them walking down the street without me by their sides, if I thought that they might have to run a gauntlet. My wife, either. There has to be a better way than tent encampments in front yards.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

WineyFishrman said:


> Apparently you've never been to Port a,, and I sympathize withe original,op.
> 
> Would you want tent cities in yards next to your home??? You folks really need to read the context of the question before hitting send.
> 
> Geezus,,,, liberal much??


Yep, I've been to port a. And I'll say a tent would be an improvement over some of the dumps people call home when you get off the main drag. 

Nobody is making him stay there if he doesn't like living next to his current neighbor. He's free to move just like he is wanting his neighbors to move. And he has the typical small town clan/cliqueish attitude that since he's lived in the town his whole life he should have more pull and say so than a newer resident. That's a load of horse biscuits.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Bozo said:


> Yep, I've been to port a. And I'll say a tent would be an improvement over some of the dumps people call home when you get off the main drag.
> 
> Nobody is making him stay there if he doesn't like living next to his current neighbor. He's free to move just like he is wanting his neighbors to move. And he has the typical small town clan/cliqueish attitude that since he's lived in the town his whole life he should have more pull and say so than a newer resident. That's a load of horse biscuits.


While you are correct in that the OP can leave, would you want said living situation? Albeit you live in what one can only imagine as a glorious neighborhood in Houston lmao. Did I miss where it said he lived in the "small town" his whole life?


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*pt.a*

69 SCOUT Sorry u had to learn hard way about coming on here and *****ing or expressing an opinion] u will get jumped on ask POC.jetty. I post some on here but try to keep it to fishing or something general ,cause if it don`t fit the way some people think well ur wrong..I`m sure I`ll get an earful so be it but I`ve seen it lot of it on here so it makes it hard to come here and hang out and try to be freindly.....................................................


----------



## ITRIED (Sep 11, 2005)

can we get some pics to see how bad it is??


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bozo said:


> Yep, I've been to port a. And I'll say a tent would be an improvement over some of the dumps people call home when you get off the main drag.
> 
> Nobody is making him stay there if he doesn't like living next to his current neighbor. He's free to move just like he is wanting his neighbors to move. And he has the typical small town clan/cliqueish attitude that since he's lived in the town his whole life he should have more pull and say so than a newer resident. That's a load of horse biscuits.


Doesnâ€™t the op own the place he is living in? So just leave and let the place go? Or try to sell it with crackheads in tents living next door?

If this was your place you would be raising hell over it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

IMO, looks like a great chance to meet new friends. I would invite the local PD, Fire Dept and even some EMS people over for a BBQ. Maybe even just stop by the local PD, let them know if they can not come and stay, that you would be BBQ'ing all weekend and they can come by anytime to pick up a plate or a sandwich.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Your only chance is to fight legally.

https://library.municode.com/tx/por...rdinances?nodeId=PTIIPOARCO_CH10HESA_ARTIIINU

Possibly starting in the 10-36 area of the above?


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

OP sounds like the neighbor most people hate to have to live next to. He has an issue and runs straight to the city instead of talking to the actual people involved. Then goes right back for every new thing he doesn't like. Now the people who work for the city are hoping you don't keep coming back...probably already labeled as the busybody who's sticking his nose in other people's business. 
I'd wager that having the tents would be much better than living next to some nosy guy who expects everyone around him to be just like him. 
Sounds like op would be best off living in the middle of a 100 acres of dense woods in Montana, but then who would he have to stare at from the front windows. 
If I were in town I'd stop by to give the nice folks living in the tents a heads up that they have a toxic neighbor who's up to no good.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Your only chance is to fight legally.
> 
> http://library.municode.com/tx/port...rdinances?nodeId=PTIIPOARCO_CH10HESA_ARTIIINU
> 
> Possibly starting in the 10-36 area of the above?


Yes . go this route.
Earlier I posted a link to the Rockport Ordinances. My bad.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

oOslikOo said:


> While you are correct in that the OP can leave, would you want said living situation? Albeit you live in what one can only imagine as a glorious neighborhood in Houston lmao. Did I miss where it said he lived in the "small town" his whole life?


I've said I would not like it at least 5 times. But that is why I ensued I bought property that doesn't allow such things. If you want to have rules on what your neighbors are restricted on doing, then buy property in a restricted area. Complaining about people doing things on unrestricted property is ridiculous, you buy property in those areas for that exact reason so that you can do what ever you want with your plot of land, but that comes with the risk that your neighbor may have tents, goats, junk cars or other things you don't like. If he wants to regulate his neighbors property usage, he needs to move because he is in the wrong spot.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I live on property that I let the fence lines grow trees all around the whole trac of property. I did it for privacy. No one can see me and in turn I can't see them.
Out here you can put tents on your land, leave abandoned cars all over your property.
No one can say one thing.
Personally, I try and keep my property trash free and try to care for it. My only problem is hogs . They destroy the pastures.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Where is "old town" in port a?

And if you can 100% be sure that they are smoking crack, why not call the PD? That's illegal. 

Also, if you can wait a week, there will be a cop on every corner because of spring break....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

69Scout said:


> Thanks for all your comments. I donâ€™t agree with the live and let live mentality. The people in the tents are not from Port A. They donâ€™t have damaged property. They came from somewhere else. Theyâ€™re crackheads. the guy who lives in the house is a crackhead. They donâ€™t have jobs, they donâ€™t contribute to rebuilding. As I said earlier he just got out of jail after a six week stay. If the people who think this is okay how about you live next to crack tents. Iâ€™ve helped people all over Port A after Harvey and Iâ€™ve passed on donations so others in need can be helped. I donâ€™t have sympathy for people who donâ€™t give a **** about themselves or the people around them.


I caught your meaning from the OP. Scum is scum, storm or not. Ignore the knuckleheads and carry on.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

some of the responses surprise me here... but after this long, i suppose they shouldn't.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> some of the responses surprise me here... but after this long, i suppose they shouldn't.


Yep, it's gittn bout as bad as THT.:rotfl:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

We had a similar deal at our old place in Gilchrist. 2 dwarves/midgets were able to rent a trashed out trailer behind our crib. I mean this trailer was trashed out. They had some crackhead straggler with them as well. The first thing they did to tick me off. Was tie into my water, even used 2 of my hoses. So I took care of that real quick. 

However, these folks were little characters. They got all liquored up one afternoon. And started doing midget karaoke. Sadly this was prior to me owning a cell phone with video capability. The wife and I were literally laughing until we cried, for hours. Man they were singing their little hearts out! Obviously we kept encouraging them to rock out. The tide was turning, so I thought... 

Then I saw them dumping their turds into the narrow ditch/canal between our places. I called the law, then Galveston Health. They were dispatched within a few days. No septic, no running water, no electrical = no dice.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

this reminds me of this movie...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Reminds me of that thread on why HOA's sux. Glad they keep that kind of nonsense out of my hood.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

MarkU said:


> We had a similar deal at our old place in Gilchrist. 2 dwarves/midgets were able to rent a trashed out trailer behind our crib. I mean this trailer was trashed out. They had some crackhead straggler with them as well. The first thing they did to tick me off. Was tie into my water, even used 2 of my hoses. So I took care of that real quick.
> 
> However, these folks were little characters. They got all liquored up one afternoon. And started doing midget karaoke. Sadly this was prior to me owning a cell phone with video capability. The wife and I were literally laughing until we cried, for hours. Man they were singing their little hearts out! Obviously we kept encouraging them to rock out. The tide was turning, so I thought...
> 
> Then I saw them dumping their turds into the narrow ditch/canal between our places. I called the law, then Galveston Health. They were dispatched within a few days. No septic, no running water, no electrical = no dice.


Were their names Left Cheek and Right Cheek?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Bozo said:


> Were their names Left Cheek and Right Cheek?


Bravo! You win the interweb today! They looked nothing like those two. Plus, one was a dude.:brew:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

take a pic of the bums and post it


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

agree. this thread needs pics for sure.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

Things will start to disappear, if you have not installed any cameras yet it is time to start.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> some of the responses surprise me here... but after this long, i suppose they shouldn't.


It's disappointing. I guess we have to remember that crackheads have rights too. This crowd is slipping a little left for me...


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Set a Yeti cooler on your porch and put a camera on it. If they are crackheads it won't take long to get them arrested.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Bozo said:


> I've said I would not like it at least 5 times. But that is why I ensued I bought property that doesn't allow such things. If you want to have rules on what your neighbors are restricted on doing, then buy property in a restricted area. Complaining about people doing things on unrestricted property is ridiculous, you buy property in those areas for that exact reason so that you can do what ever you want with your plot of land, but that comes with the risk that your neighbor may have tents, goats, junk cars or other things you don't like. If he wants to regulate his neighbors property usage, he needs to move because he is in the wrong spot.


I hear you and point taken but if they are in fact crack heads squatting as I interpreted the OP, that is much different than a man making an honest living doing small engine repair and has lawn mowers, weed eaters, etc. piled up in the yard. Or an individual peddling goats for $40 bucks and/or butchering them for meat.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> some of the responses surprise me here... but after this long, i suppose they shouldn't.





Bayscout22 said:


> It's disappointing. I guess we have to remember that crackheads have rights too. This crowd is slipping a little left for me...


No doubt. I log on a lot less than I used to for the same reason. Was a good site.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

MarkU said:


> We had a similar deal at our old place in Gilchrist. 2 dwarves/midgets were able to rent a trashed out trailer behind our crib. I mean this trailer was trashed out. They had some crackhead straggler with them as well. The first thing they did to tick me off. Was tie into my water, even used 2 of my hoses. So I took care of that real quick.
> 
> However, these folks were little characters. They got all liquored up one afternoon. And started doing midget karaoke. Sadly this was prior to me owning a cell phone with video capability. The wife and I were literally laughing until we cried, for hours. Man they were singing their little hearts out! Obviously we kept encouraging them to rock out. The tide was turning, so I thought...
> 
> Then I saw them dumping their turds into the narrow ditch/canal between our places. I called the law, then Galveston Health. They were dispatched within a few days. No septic, no running water, no electrical = no dice.


you said that they were "LITTLE CHARACTERS" describing dwarves. LOL


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I live in a nice older neighborhood in Friendswood. One family is living in a tent in their back yard, many others in trailers in their driveways while their homes are being re-built from Harvey.

It's not a normal situation and having been displaced by this storm I can say that things are not "normal" yet.

My guess is the crackheads will be forced out as the area recovers. But when you have so many people in this situation you can't "selectively" enforce laws and home owner regulations.

My advice would be patience.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Its Catchy said:


> I live in a nice older neighborhood in Friendswood. One family is living in a tent in their back yard, many others in trailers in their driveways while their homes are being re-built from Harvey.
> 
> It's not a normal situation and having been displaced by this storm I can say that things are not "normal" yet.
> 
> ...


i live in friendswood as well. I was fortunate not to be displaced, same as my neighbors, but i see exactly what you are talking about every day.

From the OP, this sounds like a totally different situation. Only going by the description given, i'm on his side on this deal.

Here is an interesting question i had in conversation the other day regarding friendswood specifically... at what point has a home owner had enough time to rebuild to where the HOA or law steps in? Not implying that we are there yet, and every situation is certainly different so i don't think there is a steadfast answer, but thought it was an interesting question.

i don't have an answer myself, as i think each case should be reviewed individually. the person asking the question thought that if all the neighbors around you have rebuilt and you're the only one living in a tent/trailer in your yard, you may be getting close to the point that there is a reasonable expectation you should have done something by now.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> i live in friendswood as well. I was fortunate not to be displaced, same as my neighbors, but i see exactly what you are talking about every day.
> 
> From the OP, this sounds like a totally different situation. Only going by the description given, i'm on his side on this deal.
> 
> ...


So far I know of one family, a customer, back in their home but they only had 8" of water. Bare minimum move in time frame is 6-10 weeks for some, others are waiting to have their house raised so they can start working, my friend has to raise her house eight feet off the ground! Many are still waiting on insurance checks to even start. I would say at least eighteen months and two years is better on alternative living arrangements after a natural disaster of this magnitude.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Place security cameras (fake ones are really cheap if ya can't afford real ones) pointed at their tents/property as well as covering your property. It will aid from being burglarized yourself-(most crackhaids can't tell the difference between a real camera and a fake one). Call the Police anytime you smell dope. Likely they have warrants out and will disappear into jail. Selling and moving as some suggested-well that aint good-who wants to buy a place with tents and crackhaids next door-heck, you'd have to give it away. 

I'd put in a security system and have a chl and EZ carry pistola at all times. Crackhaids are crazy. Adding/stirring up fire ants isn't a bad idea-sprinkle some sugar around the property line. 

Good luck.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

POC Troutman said:


> i live in friendswood as well. I was fortunate not to be displaced, same as my neighbors, but i see exactly what you are talking about every day.
> 
> From the OP, this sounds like a totally different situation. Only going by the description given, i'm on his side on this deal.
> 
> ...


Every case is different. Some of my neighbors are still fighting with their insurance companies. Then there are unscrupulous contractors etc. The issue came up at the home owners meeting last night.

How much time should be given? My neighborhood is older and the HOA is laid back. My personal opinion is about a year. But as you said every case is different.

Fortunately in my neighborhood you are 10 times more likely to receive a help party armed with hammers, brooms and paint brushes than you are a nasty letter from the HOA.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I just keep checking back in here for pictures....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

Part Timer said:


> I just keep checking back in here for pictures....


*Is THIS the place?*
Perhaps they could tidy it up - just a bit ?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Some one mentioned "liberal" or left versus right. 

So I ask:

Is it left leaning or right leaning to think that if a person wants to legally live in a tent on private property that's their Right to do so?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

SeaOx 230C said:


> Some one mentioned "liberal" or left versus right.
> 
> So I ask:
> 
> Is it left leaning or right leaning to think that if a person wants to legally live in a tent on private property that's their Right to do so?


First of all, I don't know for certain that there is no prohibition against what is happening there, and I doubt that you know for certain either. It's always possible that the city official(s) just don't want to bother with it. What I do know is that most jurisdictions have rules about people living in unsanitary conditions. I don't recall anyone having front yard privacy fences in Port A - that is likely because there is an ordinance against it. That makes me suspect that there is something that would prevent a front yard tent city, if the city was interested in pursuing it. The OP has every right to look for options, and coming here is a pretty good place to ask. Is that a left or right leaning way to think?

The other thing I know is that in situations like this, there is almost another way to handle things that isn't as in-your-face. I'm happy for people to listen to rap music as loud as they want - but when they force me to listen to it, it becomes another issue, and I'll do my best to put a stop to it. I asked if these people have a back yard - that would be one alternative that wouldn't be nearly as much of a jackass thing to do.

These people are handling the situation the way they are to be just that - jackasses. I don't care which direction you lean politically, when you go looking to pick a fight with someone, you have to expect them to fight back.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

pocjetty said:


> First of all, I don't know for certain that there is no prohibition against what is happening there, and I doubt that you know for certain either. It's always possible that the city official(s) just don't want to bother with it. What I do know is that most jurisdictions have rules about people living in unsanitary conditions. I don't recall anyone having front yard privacy fences in Port A - that is likely because there is an ordinance against it. That makes me suspect that there is something that would prevent a front yard tent city, if the city was interested in pursuing it. The OP has every right to look for options, and coming here is a pretty good place to ask. Is that a left or right leaning way to think?
> 
> The other thing I know is that in situations like this, there is almost another way to handle things that isn't as in-your-face. I'm happy for people to listen to rap music as loud as they want - but when they force me to listen to it, it becomes another issue, and I'll do my best to put a stop to it. I asked if these people have a back yard - that would be one alternative that wouldn't be nearly as much of a jackass thing to do.
> 
> These people are handling the situation the way they are to be just that - jackasses. I don't care which direction you lean politically, when you go looking to pick a fight with someone, you have to expect them to fight back.


Don't disagree at all POC. In fact I would be upset if that was happening next me. And I do live in an unincorporated area, where a person could live in a tent if they choose to. I just accept that there is not much i can do about it. Its their property not mine.

And I don't think political position factors in but some others here did. I think they are suggesting that if you think these folks may be perfectly legal(not enough info to say one way or the other) then you might some how be Liberal.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been on 2Cool a long time and I've never had a thread stick in my craw the way this one does. I found nothing in Port A's app about tents on private property, only on the beach. If their law says tents on private property are legal as long as there is running water, then that is the law. For those making this a left or right issue, which is more right leaning: a) respecting property rights and the law or b) refusing to accept either and looking for a way to circumvent them? Everyone has equal protection under the law regardless of personal choices, good or bad. It seems like a sad situation. Why to city hall rather than just talk to the neighbor. You should know the people in the tents and why they are there, that's what neighbors do, meet each other and talk. You don't have to have things in common to be friendly and speak occasionally. This whole thread made me incredibly sad.


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

*What it's like.*

What It's Like
Everlast

We've all seen a man at the liquor store beggin' for your change
The hair on his face is dirty, dread-locked, and full of mange
He asks a man for what he could spare, with shame in his eyes
"Get a job you friggin slob, " is all he replies 
Gawd forbid you ever had to walk a mile in his shoes'Cause then you really might know what it's like to sing the blues

Then you really might know what it's like
Then you really might know what it's like
Then you really might know what it's like
Then you really might know what it's like

Mary got pregnant from a kid named Tom that said he was in love
He said, "don't worry about a thing, baby doll I'm the man you've been dreaming of."
But three months later he say he won't date her or return her calls
And she swear, "gawd dam if I find that man I'm cuttin' off his balls"
And then she heads for the clinic and she gets some static walking through the door
They call her a killer, and they call her a sinner and they call her a ho
Gawd forbid you ever had to walk a mile in her shoes
'Cause then you really might know what it's like to have to choose


Then you really might know what it's like
Then you really might know what it's like
Then you really might know what it's like
Then you really might know what it's like


I've seen a rich man beg I've seen a good man sin
I've seen a tough man cry
I've seen a loser win and a sad man grin
I heard an honest man lie
I've seen the good side of bad and the downside of up
And everything between

I licked the silver spoon drank from the golden cup
And smoked the finest green
I stroked the fattest dimes at least a couple of times
Before I broke their heart

You know where it ends, yo, it usually depends on where you start

I knew this kid named Max who used to get fat stacks out on the corner with drugs
He liked to hang out late he liked to get s-faced and keep the pace with thugs
Until late one night there was a big gun fight and max lost his head
He pulled out his chrome .45, talked some s, and wound up dead
Now his wife and his kids are caught in the midst of all of this pain
You know it comes that way at least that's what they say when you play the game

Gawd forbid you ever had to wake up to hear the news
'Cause then you really might know what it's like to have to lose
Then you really might know what it's like
Then you really might know what it's like
Then you really might know what it's like to have to lose

Songwriter: Erik Schrody - AKA Everlast, AKA ****** Ford
What It's Like lyrics Â© Warner/Chappell Music, Inc


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> First of all, I don't know for certain that there is no prohibition against what is happening there, and I doubt that you know for certain either. It's always possible that the city official(s) just don't want to bother with it. What I do know is that most jurisdictions have rules about people living in unsanitary conditions. I don't recall anyone having front yard privacy fences in Port A - that is likely because there is an ordinance against it. That makes me suspect that there is something that would prevent a front yard tent city, if the city was interested in pursuing it. The OP has every right to look for options, and coming here is a pretty good place to ask. Is that a left or right leaning way to think?
> 
> The other thing I know is that in situations like this, there is almost another way to handle things that isn't as in-your-face. I'm happy for people to listen to rap music as loud as they want - but when they force me to listen to it, it becomes another issue, and I'll do my best to put a stop to it. I asked if these people have a back yard - that would be one alternative that wouldn't be nearly as much of a jackass thing to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

"We are planning to knock down the house and rebuild but now Iâ€™m not so sure. How can a community move forward when it accommodates to scumbags. 
Sorry for the rant. Just need some advice on how to have this issue cleaned up."

It sounds like you just answered your own question. This may sound harsh but if you choose to live in an un-incorporated area or one without a home owners association you kind of forfeit your right to complain about what the neighbor does on his property. 

If this has become intolerable I suggest you sell out and move to a neighborhood with a stricter home owners association.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Spirit said:


> I have been on 2Cool a long time and I've never had a thread stick in my craw the way this one does. I found nothing in Port A's app about tents on private property, only on the beach. If their law says tents on private property are legal as long as there is running water, then that is the law. For those making this a left or right issue, which is more right leaning: a) respecting property rights and the law or b) refusing to accept either and looking for a way to circumvent them? Everyone has equal protection under the law regardless of personal choices, good or bad. It seems like a sad situation. Why to city hall rather than just talk to the neighbor. You should know the people in the tents and why they are there, that's what neighbors do, meet each other and talk. You don't have to have things in common to be friendly and speak occasionally. This whole thread made me incredibly sad.


How does this make you sad?

The saying "what you can do and what you should do aren't always the same thing" comes to mind here. What ever happened to having self respect and respect for those around you?

I guess i'm glad we aren't neighbors.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

POC Troutman said:


> How does this make you sad?
> 
> The saying "what you can do and what you should do aren't always the same thing" comes to mind here. What ever happened to having self respect and respect for those around you?
> 
> I guess i'm glad we aren't neighbors.


Short, sweet and wraps it up. Green sent.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Idea! Install some bright arse spot/security lights. Make sure it's daylight 24/7 in the campground.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

While I agree with expediting their move, this thing may resolve itself when it becomes 200 degrees in the summer.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The nature of "society" is that a bunch of people living in close proximity have to find ways to play together nicely. Nobody gets 100% of what they want all the time - maybe not ever.

I don't know the people in the tents, so I'm not about to think of them as "scumbags" - I don't know. But the OP has seen them up close and personally, so he may well have his reasons. It could be relevant, though, in the kind of mess they make in the yard next door. If I saw pictures, and the tents looked tidy, I would question him. But in the absence of any other evidence, I'm not willing to assume that he's just a hateful liar. And if they really are that way, he's probably right not to want them living a few feet off his own front lawn. But here's one thing I'm pretty certain of: *If the OP went to "talk" to the neighbors, and it turned into an altercation, a lot of the same people would be asking him why he started a fight, rather than going to city hall.* Get it?

I had a cretin hanging out at the end of my driveway yesterday. Then he rode up into my driveway, and started taking pictures of my house, and then shots back down toward the street. He was on a ratty old bicycle, pulling a ratty little trailer. I went out and asked, "Can I help you?", and he belligerently shot back that he was taking pictures for his girlfriend, because they were going to build a house like mine. Other people have pulled into our driveway and asked to take pictures, and I welcomed them. This guy I told to get the hell off my property. Not because he looked poor, but because he had no regard for me whatsoever. Later in the day I went to get the mail, and an Amazon package that showed as delivered to my mailbox wasn't there. I don't KNOW that he took the package while he was hanging around my mailbox. Probably just a crazy coincidence, right? (And before one of the usual suspects chimes in, yes I filed a police report.) Anyone, especially anyone on this website, should understand the kind of grifters and criminals that are always attracted to waterfront communities.

Here's a pretty good rule of thumb: If you are homeless, through no fault of your own, and you are in need of some understanding and assistance from someone, it's just bad practice to introduce yourself by spitting in that person's eye. Maybe some of you should also be asking, *"Why didn't this neighbor come next door to talk to the OP, and explain the reasons why this is necessary right now, and try to work with HIM?"* In my experience, even one way streets can be used both ways in a pinch.

Here's another fun question: If the neighbors are really just Good Samaritans helping the homeless, why didn't they invite these people to come crash inside their house? I'd be willing to bet that they have enough floor space, and that it would be a lot more comfortable than outside in a tent. I guess they don't care about them THAT much?

I suppose it shouldn't surprise me that some people are telling the OP that he should just suck it up, or that it's his own fault for living in Port A. Those are the same people who put tent encampments in their front yard, our pull up in someone else's driveway and shoot pictures whether the homeowner likes it or not. Jackasses.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

:hairout:


POC Troutman said:


> How does this make you sad?
> 
> The saying "what you can do and what you should do aren't always the same thing" comes to mind here. What ever happened to having self respect and respect for those around you?
> 
> I guess i'm glad we aren't neighbors.


Because I have compassion for my fellow man and I don't hold hatred in my heart for those in a worse situation than me you don't want to be my neighbor? I guess the fact that I live a quiet life, keep my place neat, keep my yard manicure, help my neighbors and do my best to be a good human being has nothing to do with anything? It's just the fact that I have compassion for my fellow man and I'm saddened by the fact that so many people are jumping on the bandwagon to beat up on these people when they don't have any idea what their circumstances are would make me a bad neighbor? Okay so be it. What would Jesus do? I think he would be among the sinners finding out what he could do to make their life better. I don't think he wouldn't be online bashing them and suggesting ways to burn them out. The callousness of this thread is heartbreaking. There are two sides to every story and you can't determine guilt or innocence without hearing both sides. I hope none of y'all are ever called for jury duty the person will be guilty before the first testimony is ever given.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

In absence of any laws, codes or pre established home owner restrictions what a man does on his own property is none of my business.

If it really bothered me I would probably wander over with a six pack and try to hash it out. Amazing what a little communication can achieve.

If that did not work I would just have to live with it and accept the fact that it is not my property.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

People acting like Port A has no rules are just wrong. In addition to their own Municipal Code, they also accept and adopt things like: International Building Code, International Residential Code, etc. (Port A Municipal Code Sec. 5-46) It's very common, especially for smaller towns, so that they don't have to individually re-write the book. Where Port A code has no specific provisions, those International Codes apply.

Most jurisdictions in the US do not allow camping on your own property for more than two weeks. (People who want to "live free" get all twisted up about it.) I believe that is a provision in one of the International Codes, but I don't have time to go looking for it right now. I do know that even things like hunting and fishing cabins (including tents) are permitted only as temporary lodgings. If you try to live in them full time, then you're required to meet some standards for sanitation, etc.

With people living in these tents full time, they would have to be considered "Accessory Dwelling Units", and be subject to a whole lot of code restrictions, due to Port A's adoption of the International Codes mentioned above. You're only allowed to have one ADU on a residential lot that isn't zoned for multi-family. If they aren't considered ADU's then they are simply dwellings, and if the lot is zoned R-1 (and it probably is) then they are in violation of Port A Municipal Code already.

Port A Municipal Code Sec 5-52 provides a waiver, in the event of a hurricane disaster, that allows temporary lodging to be placed on a property _during the rebuilding process_. The fact that temporary housing is explicitly allowed in this special case likely means that it is not permitted any other time. The fact that these people are not rebuilding that house likely also means that the waiver does not apply to them.

I love 2Cool, because so many people here offer to help. There are always a few Pharisees who want to build their own straw men, and then knock them down along with the person asking for advice/help. I don't understand what motivates those people, but it takes all kinds, I guess.

In this case, I'm pretty confident that there are code provisions that prohibit someone from living in a tent in the front yard, without a toilet. If not specifically in Port A's Municipal Code, then in the International Code that Port A has adopted. For whatever reason, the City official(s) didn't want to help the OP. I'm not an expert on residential code, but if I can help the guy out I'm going to.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Last I'll say about this. This is from a website catering to people who want to live "off-grid". (A lot of people really just mean that they want to live rent free when they say that.) Funny how the people who want to live in tents seem to have the sense that it's not permitted in most cities. Like I said, I'm pretty confident that these people aren't supposed to be living in a tent in the front yard without toilets. Port A just doesn't want to be bothered with enforcing it right now. https://offgridworld.com/off-grid-living-is-illegal-sort-of/

"Camping on Your Own Land is Illegal â€" Yes! You read that right. In most places throughout the USA, it is illegal to camp on your own land for more than 2 weeks. This seems to be an arbitrary duration that most counties and cities have adopted. Some believe this is about keeping homeless people from setting up tent cities and devaluing surrounding properties. This means that if you wanted to camp in a travel trailer while you build your cabin you canâ€™t camp there for more than two weeks unless you get a long-term camping permit from your city. Good luck with that. You must get a permit to camp on your own land if itâ€™s more than two weeks in duration. If they will not issue a permit, then you canâ€™t camp on your land, and subsequently you cannot build your cabinâ€¦unless you have another place to stay while youâ€™re building, and that defeats the purpose of having your own land to being with. Not to mention it increases the costs exponentially."


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Buy the land ...
That works i know !


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

This whole thing boils down to this.

1. If they are violating some city, county, state, or HOA rule them by all means report them and let the process do it's thing.

2. If the above does not apply, live with it or leave. You may not like it but it's not your property and you have no right to tell them how they will live their lives.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

This is the best way to deal with this situation.

I'll be in Corpus on Sat. If you can hold off the Joust until 4:00. I'd love to attend!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

^^^ well good. Yards kept up and clean, not a bunch of ex cons out in front sleeping all day and partying at night, no tinge of meth smoke filling the air. You're the kind of neighbor he's not talking about. One that respects how and more so what they inhabit. If it's a tent then great, keep that tent and area clean. Have pride in that tent. Crack heads will not do this. They also can't help but stealing your things, they suck.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Some of you people would argue with your own mother about who gave you birth...


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Some of you people would argue with your own mother about who gave you birth...


...or did she?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Its Catchy said:


> This is my home. Itâ€™s where I chose to raise my family. To the best of my knowledge I am in full compliance with any city and HOA guidelines. I would feel the same if it was a trailer or a tent. If it does not meet your standards Iâ€™ve got two words for you.
> 
> The first word begins with an F and the last one ends with a U.


This thread is not about you although you want to try your best to make it so.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> This thread is not about you although you want to try your best to make it so.


You could not be more wrong. This is certainly none of my business and that has been my stance.

I've got 99 problems of my own and the OP's self proclaimed crack head neighbor is not going to be one of them.

So to sum up: It stinks and I would not want to live next to them either. But if they are breaking no laws, codes or HOA restrictions it comes down to private property rights.

A man can do what he wants on HIS property.

That does not make it right, respectful or courteous and certainly not what I want in a neighbor.

In keeping with my New Years resolution of not getting into any internet squabbles that are not worth winning thats all I am going to say on this issue.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Its Catchy said:


> You could not be more wrong. This is certainly none of my business and that has been my stance.
> 
> I've got 99 problems of my own and the OP's self proclaimed crack head neighbor is not going to be one of them.
> 
> ...


Have you stopped to consider the fact you have already violated your resolution and may have said too much? I swear, Josh has it right in his post above. You folks need some time on the water. Geezus H Cristo!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

lmfao!!



saltwatersensations said:


> Some of you people would argue with your own mother about who gave you birth...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I like Turtles...


----------



## Txjames (Oct 11, 2017)

No you don't.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

JamesHouston said:


> No you don't.


Shut up James... You're invading my safe space. And I feel you have triggered my emotions in a negative way. This will now require finger paints, and a therapy dog. Then I'm burning your tent down! :work:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

My HOA is real cool. This is how I roll!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I keep reading this thread and don't have an answer. Some have requested pictures, but I haven't seen any. It seems the truth of this could easily be anywhere from one extreme to another. On one end, we could have some good people down on their luck and honestly needing a little help. On the other end we could have some scum of the earth, pooping and peeing in the fellow 2Coolers yard while stealing everything they can pawn.
But I will stay tuned.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What's funny is all of you posting and arguing, Its Catchy just missing the bus to camp for the F U comment, and the OP has only made one post on the entire thread, two if you count the original post. 

TH


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> What's funny is all of you posting and arguing, Its Catchy just missing the bus to camp for the F U comment, and the OP has only made one post on the entire thread, two if you count the original post.
> 
> TH


He's probably house hunting in HOA hood and doesn't have time for the internet.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Maybe he took some of the advice on here and met his neighbors. Now he is to busy partying.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Maybe he took some of the advice on here and met his neighbors. Now he is to busy partying.


That was a good laugh. Thanks.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

BBCAT said:


> Maybe he took some of the advice on here and met his neighbors. Now he is to busy partying.


Maybe he has brought a tent, a portable john, a smoker, and a rap boom box over and party 7/24 with them! . Hell if you can't beat them, just join them! Life is good till they run away from you!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

BBCAT said:


> Maybe he took some of the advice on here and met his neighbors. Now he is to busy partying.


Could be he "met" the neighbors and he's gone missing.

That's the point of this whole thread to me. Some folks have had to deal with (specifically) crack and meth heads. Others are just naive on the topic.


----------

